# Nationwide BS cards again sorry



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi 
Nationwide cards,what I do know. 

1 If I use my NW debit card in europe for purchases, or cash withdrawal 
from an ATM, I will be charged 2% plus £1. 

2 If I use my NW credit card (not the new one they are bringing out, I am not eligable anyway) to withdraw cash from an ATM, I will incur a charge. 

At Taunton branch oF NW, I was told I could use my CREDIT card for purchases, and as long as I paid off the full amount by direct debit {which I do anyway) I would incur NO charge. 

I have spent ages on their website to clarify this information,but all they seem to want to do is to tell you about the "new credit card" 

I don't want to decry the staff at NW,but from past experience they don't fill me with confidence. 

Can anyone back this information up?


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi
I have just phoned the number on the back of my credit card and spoke to someone who has confirmed that the credit card can be used for purchases.

There are no charge so long as you pay off the full amount when it falls due.

Unlike the Debit card you must inform NW when you go abroad, he set that up for me whilst on the phone.

So for me it will only cost me when obtaining cash from an ATM.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

That's as I understand it now.

They charge for ATM cash withdrawals on your debit card abroad but if you use your credit card for purchases not cash withdrawals it is still commission free in Europe at least.

Using a credit card to obtain cash has always incurred a fee even in the UK as it's a cash advance  

We don't qualify for a gold credit card and like you cannot find anything on their website about the terms for the classic card.

Note also they have changed the rules about notifying them when you use your cards abroad.

For debit cards you can do it online but for credit cards you have to phone a number which I don't have to hand.

In the past you didn't have to tell them for debit cards at least.

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I am right in that a Post Office (pre-paid) visa card allows free use in Europe with no interest. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/razz.gifThis means that I may use it to pay tolls etc as I did in the past with NW Debit cards.
I only put money into Nationwide for this 'free' service and now they have stopped it.... "DRAT" (sorry if I woke you!)http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/redface.gif


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have used our Classic Nationwide credit card for the last three months in Portugal and there has been no charges, all the transactions have been purchases and not cash withdrawals.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

They told me that if I used the debit card for cash in Santander machines when in Spain (or it's islands), there would be no charge.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks chaps! Perhaps it will be worthwhile my contacting them about this. I did get a recent (?) letter from them advising that in future charges would be made so your message is music to my bits.
(What am I on about)


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We are out in Spain and have used the Credit Card for purchases and have incurred no charges and get the rate of exchange the BBC are giving that day ie. business rate.

We have withdrawn 300€ , using Flex account debit card and working out with 2% charges and £1 per transaction we still had a better rate than friends who brought their Euros with them.

We use our NW as our main bank account and pay Credit Card on direct debit and clear it each month.

Jan


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

dethleff said:


> Hi
> Nationwide cards,what I do know.
> 
> 1 If I use my NW debit card in europe for purchases, or cash withdrawal
> ...


I too did the same as you in the same branch here in Taunton and when away at both Christmas and Februrary I received no charges at all for using my card for multiple purchases including tolls fuel and food purchases, I was told that there would be heafty charges if I tried to withdraw cash  so I didn't try :wink:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I have only used NW because of their charge free use abroad, so if they abandon that I can abandon NW - they're a bunch of amateurs! They have got my personal details wrong, leading to them blocking my account when I was in Turkey, I continue to receive my daughter's statements 3 years after she moved out, despite many attempts by her to change it - and for some of that time she actually worked for NW! She left because they were indeed a bunch of amateurs, although probably well meaning.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

To get cash out abroad use the Caxton FX card. You can load by text or internet wherever you are and then withdraw the money at any ATM without charge.

I purchase Euros when they are high (relative term that!) and then withdraw the cash when needed. The amount that you buy stays on the card until you need it so you don't have to worry about currency fluctuations.

They are not protected by the FSCS but I am not particularly worried about that as they are part of the Newcastle Building Society. If you have concerns about this just load what you want on the day and then withdraw it immediately afterwards. The exchange rate is always good. Combine that with the Nationwide Credit Card for purchases and you are sorted.


----------

